# Dartmoor (with an old digital p&s)



## Alex_B (Jan 2, 2007)

just found a rather poor shot on my laptop from 2 years ago (used some very poor early digital p&s). I have a better version of this taken with a proper camera. but that is on a hard drive far away so i will post that version later.


----------



## Arch (Jan 2, 2007)

looks good for a point and shoot.... where abouts is this again?, it looks familiar... i cant remember the area of the one im thinking about....

today is a good day for photog here.... but im typically busy.... and when i got the time, its rain and gale force winds, why is that?!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 2, 2007)

Somewhere between mortonhampstead and Princetown. close to the road in dartmoor. some old powder mills complex.



Archangel said:


> looks good for a point and shoot.... where abouts is this again?, it looks familiar... i cant remember the area of the one im thinking about....
> 
> today is a good day for photog here.... but im typically busy.... and when i got the time, its rain and gale force winds, why is that?!



yes, same here ... i slept long and was surprised by the weather and the day is almost over


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 2, 2007)

.. i wonder if i could get there this week again ... but then again the weather will be horrible most likely ...


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 3, 2007)

I would wish you could make it out there again, too ... and horrible weather can be a blessing, if you go by pics that KenCo "had to" take, despite the weatherman forecasting good weather. To that pic of his, the fact that the weatherman was wrong was so good!

Plus I feel that Dartmoor sounds "dark", "cloudy", "rough" to me, anyway ... even though you took this one (a pity that it is so small!) in nice weather. And it still has a lot of character, given this subject matter. You must call Jzero in here, dilapidated houses are among his favourite motifs!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 3, 2007)

I cannot drag EVERYONE in here 

Anyway, it is so small since it is from a cheap P&S and does not allow for much magnification.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Jzero (Jan 5, 2007)

That is an excellent picture to my eyes! I don't know much about composition and so forth and I am quite new to the world of photograpic terminology but I do know what I like and this one definitely falls under the "_I-think-this-picture-is-excellent_!" category. Please feel free to drag me into your thread any time when old, decrepid, beat-up and derelict buildings are the subject matter. That happens to be my prefered photo-subject of choice. They don't neccessarily have to be abandoned... I mean - it's fine if people live in them, just as look as they look like 'Scheiss' (_pardon my expletive_) 

Thanks Corrina for pointing me in this direction 

J


----------



## PNA (Jan 5, 2007)

Another noce shot....good contrasting colors.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks mates, I promise to either dig out some
 proper images of that palace or visit again and take new images with better equipment


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 5, 2007)

Very nice. I'd rather see it cropped 2x3 with no other change.


----------

